# Vet bed?



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello

Can you please share any feedback on vetbeds.

I was looking for anti dust mite bedding for our 2 jack russells and I came across a vet bed called Bronte Glen gold. I ordered a sample but after reading the reviews at Petplanet I decided to buy it, it was very reasonably priced. 

Now that the sample has arrived (I haven't received the bed yet) I am having second thoughts... My OH said it looks like the contents of the vacuum cleaner!! Well it is, grey. 

It is about an inch thick and looks well made but how on earth do you keep this hair free? On the website it doesn't say anything about using a cover with this product.. 

Also, are these beds comfy coz it doesn't look like it. 


Thanks

Maria


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I use this for my dogs and pups, its very good, easy to hoover and easy to wash also. It doesn't shrink when washed and comes up good as new! Try it, I personally reccomend this to my new puppy owners!


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> I use this for my dogs and pups, its very good, easy to hoover and easy to wash also. It doesn't shrink when washed and comes up good as new! Try it, I personally reccomend this to my new puppy owners!


It sounds great! Thanks for that. Not a bad choice after all.


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

Vet Bed rocks.

Don't kow about dust mites but for young or old dogs, particularly for the incontinent pups and very old, it is an absolute boon as it allows fluids to drain through quickly and keeps the dogs dry and warm.

I've never hoovered ours. Just stuck it in the washing machine.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

I got a vetbed for my pup ( not the one you mention) and it has been brilliant. I washed it everyday during the first week as he kept weeing in his crate. It dries really quick, I don't know what I would have done with a normal bed.:thumbup1:


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I have always used vetbed, but I got the white, with green backing, washes fantastic, dries in no time in the dryer, tends not to smell if washed reg. hoovers well and if you want you can just take it outside and give it a good shake, its also very good for keeping moisture away from your dog, wetness soaks through and leave the top dry, in fact I have the very first piece we ever bought about 15 years ago and its still going strong although a little thinner than it used to be.

Mo


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i got some vet bed thats 30 years old lol. bit tatty but still in use. lol


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

moboyd said:


> I have always used vetbed, but I got the white, with green backing, washes fantastic, dries in no time in the dryer, tends not to smell if washed reg. hoovers well and if you want you can just take it outside and give it a good shake, its also very good for keeping moisture away from your dog, wetness soaks through and leave the top dry, in fact I have the very first piece we ever bought about 15 years ago and its still going strong although a little thinner than it used to be.
> 
> Mo


15 years? wow

Well, thank you all for your comments. I hope the vetbed I bought is durable and easy to clean / wash and the dogs find it comfy too.

Regards

Maria


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

dexter said:


> i got some vet bed thats 30 years old lol. bit tatty but still in use. lol


hahaha just read your post. 30 years old?  Blimey


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

smskar said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you please share any feedback on vetbeds.
> 
> ...


Vet beds are amazing, we use them in the vets I work at. They are quite comfy (I've sat on one when monitoring a dog waking from an op). They are really good for incontinence as the wee goes to the bottom of the bed leaving to top dry for the dog, cat, pet to sleep on. Easy to clean we just throw all ours in the washing machine.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

We use vet beds in addition to conventional dog beds and the dogs love them. We use them when we have puppies and also get the white ones with green backing

Highly reccommend them :thumbup1:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

we use vet bed with all our dogs, either as rugs on the floor or as bedding in crates. We do have the same as your sample, and in all honesty the grey one has retained its shape, thickness, quality the best. I think Bronte Glen are the company that we bought ours from too - is it a Bradford company?


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

We get ours from Farmway, my step dad works there so its all cost price. But yeah I use the one with the green back that soaks wee and water underneath the vet bed. Really clever


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

alaun said:


> we use vet bed with all our dogs, either as rugs on the floor or as bedding in crates. We do have the same as your sample, and in all honesty the grey one has retained its shape, thickness, quality the best. I think Bronte Glen are the company that we bought ours from too - is it a Bradford company?


Hiya

Yes they are based in Bradford. I ordered the grey one as it said that it has this extra permafresh fibers that stop the breakdown of bacteria which in turn starves the dust mites. Both dogs have allergies, mainly seasonal, but the vet thinks they are also allergic to dust mites. They are not stratching non stop but the fur in-between the toes is reddish.

The wee sample they sent me seems really durable, there is no fraying at the edges even though it has clearly being cut with scissors and when I attempted to pull the pile, it didn't come off.

Currently the dogs sleep on an old duvet so I am curious to see if they are going to like the mat type bed.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

If you find a material that keeps hair free, let me know 

Hairs vacs up really easy, I have bought various types but I prefer the vet bed.


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

I use vet bed, normally pick it up from shows, it's great for wet dogs as it absorbs the moisture and they are not laid on wet bedding. I do hate washing it though as it's a squeeze to get it into my washing machine. Maybe an excuse to get him to buy me a washing machine with a larger drum.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

DelboyTrotter said:


> I use vet bed, normally pick it up from shows, it's great for wet dogs as it absorbs the moisture and they are not laid on wet bedding. I do hate washing it though as it's a squeeze to get it into my washing machine. Maybe an excuse to get him to buy me a washing machine with a larger drum.


 Iv just managed to wangle a bigger drum machine by moaning about the vet bed not fitting properly so having to wash it twice to get it clean, so went on the economical factor and it worked


----------

